# How to set the Drag



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a Shimano Torium 20 and was looking for the best way to set the drag on this reel. The reel will be used for Kingfish and from what I have been told should be set to around 5lbs of drag. Any help would be great.


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

you might try tying your line off to the side of the boat or to a railing around your house and put the pressure on while walking away.....a kingfish drag should be set where the line comes off easily with a strong pull..its always better to be looser when it comes to those fish



someone else might have a better idea to set their drags for kings, but from a boat when trolling, i always want the drag just slightly tighter than having a big bait (like a hardtail) pulling out line


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

put it on a fish scale and use the 12 to 20 percent rule

20 percent of your line strength


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

For kings use very little drag! You can always tighten it as you need it!!!!


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Give Ron a call at the Rod N Reel Depot and ask him what happens when the line breaks when you are testing a drag???? All kidding aside you dont need more than 2-3 pounds of drag for kingfish.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

We use 5lbs of drag for Kingfishing. We have set that by using a 5lb weight plate (home gym) and recently startingusingthe fish scale.


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

Rig the rod and put it in a rod holder then attach a scale that has a marker for max weight and give it a good pull. We like to put itin the rodholders to more closely simulate the real thing.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

The way that I have seen most teams do it, is to put the rod in the holder, and tie the line to a scale and walk backwards. adjust the drag to your desired setting.


----------

